# Wichita HERF?



## Wigg (Dec 4, 2007)

Are there any Wicheeetans out there. If so, are we ever going to get together for some herfin? I yall out there, shoot it out... I will help put one together.

Mark


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

There are a few of us...if you are availble on Mondays (If its still going on) there is a get together for the smoking ban..

http://www.holy-smoke.com/

Has the details.

Let me know what your planning

Shawn


----------



## Wigg (Dec 4, 2007)

Thats sounds great. I will try to see if it is still going on. I don't know if the vote has happened yet.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I am available on the weekends most of the time..and there is smoking @ the hotel I work @ after 9 pm..Let me know what your planning Mark..




Shawn


----------



## Wigg (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't know what I'm planning.. just got to get out of the garage, and smoke a good one indoors, know what I mean?
Do you work at the Hyatt? I will pick a day, and a guy I work with will come along, what times are you available? I mean what do you work days, or nights? I figure we could smoke a couple. I just thought there would be more from T-town.


----------



## Wigg (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey Shawn, I was reading my little one Dora, and saw the troll.... made me laugh... my 3 year old asked what I was laughing about... :r


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

wanted to say...

Saturday I met up with Mark @ Old Town Cigars here in Wichita for a "Get away from wife/kids" Herf. I know there are a few guys here from Wichita but its been hit or miss on meeting up. Well I got there @ 1 pm and left after 5 pm..Well after Mark..LOL..The owner of the shop, Nahib (SP?) is very knowledgeable and very hospitable. Had my 1st JdN Consul and loved it as I love the Antano and was gifted an Elogio (http://www.elogiocigars.com/). Met a couple guys not familiar with CS but very interested in the Herf on Feb. 16th. Again Mark..Great to meet ya and may have to make it a regular thing!

Shawn


----------



## Wigg (Dec 4, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> wanted to say...
> 
> Saturday I met up with Mark @ Old Town Cigars here in Wichita for a "Get away from wife/kids" Herf. I know there are a few guys here from Wichita but its been hit or miss on meeting up. Well I got there @ 1 pm and left after 5 pm..Well after Mark..LOL..The owner of the shop, Nahib (SP?) is very knowledgeable and very hospitable. Had my 1st JdN Consul and loved it as I love the Antano and was gifted an Elogio (http://www.elogiocigars.com/). Met a couple guys not familiar with CS but very interested in the Herf on Feb. 16th. Again Mark..Great to meet ya and may have to make it a regular thing!
> 
> Shawn


It was great to get away for awhile and have a smoke indoors... especially seeing it is cold as hell here, snowing that day. Lets plan on making this a regular thing... thanks for the habana too!!!!
mark


----------

